# Ipod Touch 2G et chargeur Firewire = ça marche encore !



## CBi (21 Octobre 2008)

J'étais bien content avec mon iPod Touch de première génération ne pas avoir à acheter un chargeur = le vieux chargeur à cable USB de mon vieil iPod faisait parfaitement l'affaire.

Mais avec le nouvel iPod Touch 2G, l'écran indique = _accessoire non pris en compte_ lorsqu'on essaie de l'alimenter avec le cable Firewire.

Heureusement, j'ai aussi un iPod Shuffle de première génération, en forme de clef USB que j'ai toujours préféré à la nouvelle, et pour lequel j'avais acheté un adaptateur Kensington pour une bouchée de pain.






Problème résolu = la combinaison cable Firewire=connecteur ipod <-> adaptateur Kensington <-> cable USB=connecteur ipod me permet de continuer à utiliser mon chargeur historique.


----------



## fandipod (21 Octobre 2008)

Bo nne petite astuce... Il fallait y penser...


----------



## BlueVelvet (21 Octobre 2008)

En effet, jolie astuce!

A ce propos, remarquez-vous des accessoires iPod qui ne prennent pas en charge... la recharge de l'alim de l'iPod Touch 2G?

J'ai un dock radio-réveil très sympa, pas trop cher à l'époque, avec dock iPod et radio, bons petits hauts-parleurs... Un Gear4. Avec mon vieux iPod 2G je crois, il chargeait. Avec l'iTouch 2G, j'ai bien mis un adaptateur, mais il affiche un message comme quoi il ne prend pas en charge l'alimentation... 
Ce n'est pas grave car je recharge l'iTouch par USB, mais je trouve curieux, le connecteur n'a pas vraiment changé non?


----------



## hubetwo (29 Décembre 2008)

Pensez vous qu'avec le vieux chargeur firewire de mon mini ipod (acheté aux usa) je peux tenter de charger mon ipod touch 2g?
Est ce que je risque de le faire griller??
Mieux vaut ne rien essayer?
Des idées?

Merci


----------

